# My family of little ones!



## Juless (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello just thought I'd introduce myself and my kitties. I have piccies up of my angels in my gallery so feel free to ooo and aaah over them. Mummy pride. Anway~

My name is Juless, I'm an avid kitty owner, kitty rescuer.  Heres a little about my kitties all of which I've had since they were little kittens.

*Spike* the runt of a litter who I found via the Pennysaver, is my oldest at 7 years old. A short haired domestic who always acted like a dog, from playing fetch to growling. He is currently enduring and I am struggling with his diagnosis of CRF.  

*Stitches* is 5 years old tabby also a short haired domestic. Stitches was dumped mid-December at an abandoned chop shop next to my old job. I heard her mewing from inside the bldg. I took her home. 

*Sada* my youngest about 8 months old is domestic bushy tailed kitten. She was also a dumped kitten who I found INSIDE of a dumpster. I found her when she was 4-5 days old. Eyes closed unable to walk, I bottle then syringe fed her to her happy go lucky self today.

*Suzie* is my recently deceased kitty. Died in April of Colon cancer at the age of 6. A baby faced domestic short hair with big round eyes. I got her at the pound the day she was to be Euthanised (spelling). 

Thank you for this forum and nice to meet you all.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Welcome! bless you for saving these kitties  I also have a kitty that was rescued from a dumpster so I try to remember to peek in when Take out the trash, now;


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum







, you've got some pretty kitties there!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You sound like a lifesaver to these kitties. Welcome aboard


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Juless!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna onwed proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix big baby girl


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, id love to see pics of your babys


----------



## katzie (Jan 25, 2006)

*My family of little ones*

Hi, I am also new to CF and would love to go see your kitten pictures, but don't know where to look. Do I just go to Cat Photos, or is there a link from your original message?


----------

